# I started my pumpkin wine this weekend



## MOwino (Nov 11, 2012)

6 gallons of pumpkin wine is now in the primary buckets. I split it up into 2, 3 gallon batches so that my primary's wont overflow. I have heard that the pumpkin wine must's get pretty active.

Here is a pic of one of the primary's.


----------



## MOwino (Nov 20, 2012)

Transferred 7 gallons to carboy's tonight. This is going to take forever to clear though I think.


----------



## ke3ju (Nov 28, 2012)

Makes me feel better about the amount of sediment I have in my pumpkin. It looks just like yours.

Ed


----------



## rhartwel41 (Nov 29, 2012)

What does pumpkin wine taste like? Does it come out similar to a pumpkin pie or just a straight up pumpkin flavor? I though about trying it but I don't like pumpkin but love pumpkin pie.


----------



## ke3ju (Nov 30, 2012)

I imagine it depends on the recipe used. I used straight Pumpkin Pie Filling from cans (I added sugar of course). It already has all of the correct amount of spices in it. I felt there was much less guess work.

So yes, mine tastes like Pumpkin Pie. That's probably the goal for everyone making it.

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## MOwino (Dec 4, 2012)

My pumpkin wine is starting to clear up some after it's 2nd racking. I am now putting it downstairs in a cooler climate to see if that will aid some in clearing it.

@ rhartwel41, Yes I am trying for the pumpkin pie flavor. It will a semi sweet wine when it is finished.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 5, 2012)

I started 3 gal of pumpkin from fresh pie pumpkins. It looks to be VERY slow to clear.


----------



## ke3ju (Dec 5, 2012)

That's really looking good. Gotta re-rack mine...


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 8, 2012)

I just bottled my 11 month old pumpkin pie last week made from Libby's pumpkin pie mix. It turned out better than I thought it would.


----------



## MOwino (Dec 9, 2012)

Rodnboro said:


> I just bottled my 11 month old pumpkin pie last week made from Libby's pumpkin pie mix. It turned out better than I thought it would.



Were you able to get it clear? What techniques did you use to clear the wine?


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 9, 2012)

MOwino said:


> Were you able to get it clear? What techniques did you use to clear the wine?



After a ton of sediment dropped, this wine cleared better on its own than any other that I have made. It took several months but I bulk aged it anyway. I did make a mistake in adding a little cider spices after about 9 months of aging which clouded the wine some. I dosed it with sparkalloid which cleared it right up. It looks good bottled.


----------



## phoebeschipp52 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Pumpkin Wine*



MOwino said:


> Transferred 7 gallons to carboy's tonight. This is going to take forever to clear though I think.


Don't worry just give it time,you've gotten my curiosity going though, I never thought of making wine from pumpkins. I have them in abundance. My next wine will be of pumpkins. Thanks for the inspiration. what yeast did you use? Phoebe.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Phoebe, and welcome.

I'm pretty sure that MOWino used canned pumpkin. But it sounds like you have fresh pumpkins and there are recipes for using fresh pumpkin. I have 3 gallons from fresh pumpkin aging now. I used this recipe from Jack Keller but only 1.5# sugar/gallon to keep the OG 1.085. As you can see, you can use any number of different yeasts in this recipe. I used pie pumpkins, each weighs around a pound.


----------



## MOwino (Dec 12, 2012)

phoebeschipp52 said:


> Don't worry just give it time,you've gotten my curiosity going though, I never thought of making wine from pumpkins. I have them in abundance. My next wine will be of pumpkins. Thanks for the inspiration. what yeast did you use? Phoebe.



Sorry for the delay in my response. It's been a busy holiday season for me. I used EC1118 for my yeast but as stated by others there are many other good options.
I opted to use canned pumpkin for two reasons, 1st, I didn't think the pumpkins available to me at the time I made it were ripe enough. And 2nd, I think that maybe I would get a more consistent product in the canned fruit versus the actual pumpkin. But for any other fruit I would prefer fresh whenever possible.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MOwino (Dec 12, 2012)

Rodnboro said:


> After a ton of sediment dropped, this wine cleared better on its own than any other that I have made. It took several months but I bulk aged it anyway. I did make a mistake in adding a little cider spices after about 9 months of aging which clouded the wine some. I dosed it with sparkalloid which cleared it right up. It looks good bottled.



Good to know, thanks for your help.


----------



## phoebeschipp52 (Dec 13, 2012)

MOwino said:


> Sorry for the delay in my response. It's been a busy holiday season for me. I used EC1118 for my yeast but as stated by others there are many other good options.
> I opted to use canned pumpkin for two reasons, 1st, I didn't think the pumpkins available to me at the time I made it were ripe enough. And 2nd, I think that maybe I would get a more consistent product in the canned fruit versus the actual pumpkin. But for any other fruit I would prefer fresh whenever possible.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks MOwino. Me too very busy, this season. Hoping I can start the New Year by starting some new wines. I have'nt been doing much wines this year other interests got the better of me.So by next year-end I hope to have a nice collection pumpkin will be among them.Season's Greetings to You and Yours.


----------



## jagreek (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks really interesting I'd like to start a batch myself, what kind of sugar did you use? I heard good things about brown sugar and pumpkin wine.


----------



## MOwino (Dec 20, 2012)

I used white sugar.


----------



## tamara maillot delong (Apr 7, 2019)

Does anyone have a tried and true recipe for Pumpkin Wine please.


----------



## G259 (Apr 7, 2019)

I suppose that the losses are the bugaboo with this, I would probably lose 50% in the rackings, right?


----------



## tamara maillot delong (Apr 11, 2019)

MOwino said:


> My pumpkin wine is starting to clear up some after it's 2nd racking. I am now putting it downstairs in a cooler climate to see if that will aid some in clearing it.
> 
> @ rhartwel41, Yes I am trying for the pumpkin pie flavor. It will a semi sweet wine when it is finished.


 DO you have a recipe please for the pumpkin wine? It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Rice_Guy (Sep 25, 2022)

Welcome to Wine Making Talk

I haven't done pumpkin but butternut squash/ cranberry (from concentrate)/ orange juice (frozen concentrate. AKA thanksgiving wine. 
A retail pumpkin is lots of water with little sugar or flavor. Canned pumpkin is a type of squash which has high solids/ sugar and frequently flavored with pumpkin pie spice. Cooked butternut squash will press out making a clean sweet juice ex 2019 pH 7.62; TA 0.04%; 1.041 gravity or 2020 pH 6.68; TA 0.06%; 1.054 gravity.

@BigDaveK have you done pumpkin?


----------



## tamara maillot delong (Sep 25, 2022)

Wondering if anyone has a pumpkin wine recipe they know works great to share please! THank you


----------



## Rojoguio (Sep 25, 2022)

I'm excited to hear about wine from canned pumpkin pie filling. I can destroy a fresh pumpkin pie. Please post progress on your batches.


----------



## BigDaveK (Sep 25, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> @BigDaveK have you done pumpkin?


I have not done pumpkin. I don't know if anyone near me sells pie pumpkins.
However...
From the garden I have Delicata squash, Blue Hubbard squash, and Rogosa Violina Gioia butternut squash that's supposed to be good for desserts. I'm glad they're winter squash and there's no rush. The Hubbard makes a great pie and the Delicata is my favorite, grow it every year. They're all in the wine queue.


----------



## Derrald (Sep 26, 2022)

Big dave. I did a post earlier asking if anyone had jack keller's recipe for pumpkin wine using instant pie filling like libby's. I remember doing it and there was a ton of waste but end product very worth it. Sadly, since his passing all of his stuff has been locked up on the web.


----------



## Derrald (Sep 26, 2022)

ke3ju said:


> I imagine it depends on the recipe used. I used straight Pumpkin Pie Filling from cans (I added sugar of course). It already has all of the correct amount of spices in it. I felt there was much less guess work.
> 
> So yes, mine tastes like Pumpkin Pie. That's probably the goal for everyone making it.
> 
> ...


Where did you get recipe? I lost mine. Also, did you use name brand or bargen brand mix?


----------



## Huba Huba (Sep 26, 2022)

Jack Keller pumpkin wine recipe. I have not made or tasted it so no recommendations, just found recipe.


winemaking: requested recipe (Pumpkin Wine)


----------



## Huba Huba (Sep 26, 2022)

here's another resource
file:///C:/Users/mfs3m/Documents/Jack-Keller-Complete-Requested-Recipes-Collection.pdf


----------



## winemaker81 (Sep 27, 2022)

Huba Huba said:


> here's another resource
> file:///C:/Users/mfs3m/Documents/Jack-Keller-Complete-Requested-Recipes-Collection.pdf


That file is on your C drive and is not accessible by others.

@Derrald, search for "jack keller complete recipes" -- the PDF is available for download from various sources.


----------



## Derrald (Oct 13, 2022)

MOwino said:


> Were you able to get it clear? What techniques did you use to clear the wine?


I am really wanting to try this. How many cans per gallon did you use?


----------



## PaleRider76 (Oct 19, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> That file is on your C drive and is not accessible by others.
> 
> @Derrald, search for "jack keller complete recipes" -- the PDF is available for download from various sources.


I’m about to do Kellers pumpkin wine recipe as well but as it is in the Home Winemaking book. It calls for a can of frozen white grape juice concentrate. I am curious if anyone has made it with red though. Two grocery stores down so far and they’ve only had red. Going to visit a few more just in case.

Adding a picture of the recipe from the book as well. It works out to two to three pie pumpkins per gallon.


----------



## BigDaveK (Oct 19, 2022)

PaleRider76 said:


> I’m about to do Kellers pumpkin wine recipe as well but as it is in the Home Winemaking book. It calls for a can of frozen white grape juice concentrate. I am curious if anyone has made it with red though. Two grocery stores down so far and they’ve only had red. Going to visit a few more just in case.
> 
> Adding a picture of the recipe from the book as well. It works out to two to three pie pumpkins per gallon.


Yes, Keller likes to use concentrate.
You can also use raisins. I believe1/4 pint of concentrate is equal to 1/2 lb of raisins.
I prefer raisins if for no other reason than I know I'll always have some on the shelf.
Good luck!


----------



## winemaker81 (Oct 19, 2022)

PaleRider76 said:


> It calls for a can of frozen white grape juice concentrate. I am curious if anyone has made it with red though.


Red will alter the color and maybe add more body, but I'd expect the pumpkin to shine through.


----------



## Raptor99 (Oct 19, 2022)

If you don't want to darken the color, use golden raisins.


----------



## Jim Welch (Oct 19, 2022)

PaleRider76 said:


> I’m about to do Kellers pumpkin wine recipe as well but as it is in the Home Winemaking book. It calls for a can of frozen white grape juice concentrate. I am curious if anyone has made it with red though. Two grocery stores down so far and they’ve only had red. Going to visit a few more just in case.
> 
> Adding a picture of the recipe from the book as well. It works out to two to three pie pumpkins per gallon.


Coloma Frozen has frozen white grape concentrate, you can buy a quart of it. I’ve made a Chardonnay and a Riesling with their concentrates. Colomafrozen.com


----------

